# Housing Price Index Data - May 2009



## Andrew (May 22, 2009)

The Teranet Housing Price Index has released May 2009 data.

http://www.housepriceindex.ca

The composite index is down ~7% Y/Y, but there was a %1 M/M increase from April to May. 

Sign of a recovery in housing prices or fueled by l historically low interest rates?


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

Andrew said:


> The Teranet Housing Price Index has released May 2009 data.
> 
> http://www.housepriceindex.ca
> 
> ...


What housing recovery?!? We haven't seen a crash yet, but I can assure you that real estate will crash in Canada very soon, the same way it crashed in most Western countries including USA and UK.


----------

